# Added Pothos to my Betta Bowl



## stephndsz (Sep 4, 2014)

Read everywhere that Pothos is great in absorbing all the nitrates. I don't have a filter but i do frequent water changes. Also I have live plants (Corkscrew Vals. and Amazon Sword Sp.) So i added this small Pothos plant.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

You are far braver than I, and I have over 40 years fishkeeping experience. Let us know what happens and how your fish fares.


----------



## stephndsz (Sep 4, 2014)

lol.. Gave it a lot of thought and finally did it last night.. 
Hope it goes well


----------

